# equivalent to Miralax, available in Canada?



## Jess_n'_the_bean (May 12, 2006)

I have posted before asking for suggestions for natural stool softeners/laxatives for my dd who is holding her poop during this particular phase of PLing. Mamas suggested Miralax but I can't find it anywhere. Can anyone confirm that it is available in Canada? Is there an equivalent product here that I am missing?


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Some moms on my other board use this. It is called PEG 3350, available in bulk quantities at Costco. However, it's also just begun being marketed as Lax-a-Day, sold at Shopper's Drug Mart. http://laxaday.com/index.php

Apparently you can also buy it online through the Sick Kids Specialty Food Shop.


----------



## Jess_n'_the_bean (May 12, 2006)

Perfect, thanks! Just phoned our pharmacy and Lax-a-day was what he mentioned as well - he had never heard of miralax.


----------



## Sundance_11 (Jan 23, 2008)

In Canada, I believe it's called RestoraLAX (I'm just learning about it now, myself). Well.ca has this product & I'm just checking it out now.


----------

